# Master build almost done.....computer?



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

First must say I can't imagine better treatment during a build than Tom at GVH bikes....Wow....great service.....I've had him build a PR99 Master X light with custom wheels and athena components for a classic look but modern build.....

Now I'm about ready to take delivery of my bike and I'm considering a computer that will not totally screw up the classic lines....my old trek has a node 2 but I'm not really happpy with that one......I usually end up using my garmin gps watch......

what computer would you choose? Thanks....


----------



## buckeyebarry (Mar 30, 2012)

I like the Garmin computers a lot and a wireless unit will disrupt the lines less.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

So what did Tom come up with for the build kit? Regarding the computer thing......why screw up the classic lines at all and just not use a computer. Go out and ride, enjoy what you're doing and forget about logging the miles you know you have done? It'll be tad lighter too!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

get the Cateye Strada Wireless.
simple, discreet and very functional. 
who needs Garmin GPS anyway, it's huge and bulky IMHO..

anyway remember to post pics of the bike!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

a mechanical speedometer or odometer would be the only things acceptable on that classic build


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Always a fav -


----------



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

Id suggest the Sigma 9. Small and discree, with all features cept gps. This includes data logging on pc ect. If you wish to go the Garmin route (interface more smooth than Sigma), I agree with others the 800 would be ugly on this frame - but the 500 would still be acceptable imo. 

Pictures of bike please  And if you could tell us the weight of the beauty....

Kind Regards


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

Best place to buy the Garmin 500? As soon as I get the bike I'lll post pics...in fact you'll probably get sick of seeing the pictures.......I've always wanted a white Master X light......this is my dream bike......I'll also list the components....right now....looks like campy athena....deda stem, bars...etc.....wheels are customs assembled by Tom....to the following specs/parts:
Note from him: 

White Industries H2/H3 hubs, silver
Mavic Open Pro rims, silver
Sapim Laser spokes, silver
brass nipples, silver
32 spoke, 3 cross front and rear
Price would be $570, and weight 1594g.
Certainly a fine set of wheels and would match the classic look for this bike.


----------



## breckend (Jul 6, 2012)

Tom at GVH just hooked me up with a great vintage Colnago Master frameset. Pics to come. He is great, he built up a Cinelli Supercorsa for me a few years back.


----------



## bconneraz (Jan 23, 2005)

I'll throw out a good word for Tom as GVH as well. I've purchased 4 frames from him. They all arrived perfectly, and properly prepped.
As far as a discrete computer, I too like the cat eye strada wireless.


----------

